# finally fanny pack that works -- Source Hipster hydration



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

*Edited: finally fanny pack that works -- Source Hipster hydration*

So I bought it last Christmas with their discount code.
so far I'm happy with it. frees up my back, feel light, less fatigue, easier to maneuver.








it sits well on my hip, stable, not too tight, not lose, just perfect. 
the strap is removable, you can use it with or without the strap, but so far I have been using it.
i carry multi tool, CO2, wallet, keys, extra cable, small bottle of sealant, gel, some other small stuff, no tube, no pump. this has worked so far.
the pack does not move around during rough ride, even some 1-2 ft drops / jump.

I just did pretty technical ride earlier, with lots of drops, and the pack never bothered me.

however, the magnet that hold the hose is kinda weak, hose would fall off occasionally, not too often though, I just had to play with it.

Also the hip strap, is on the small / short size IMO, it fits me perfectly. I am wearing jeans with 34in waist, if you wear 36in and up, this pack may not fit you. better ask Source to confirm.
my hip strap already on the max length, so I am lucky that it fits.
My friend is not so lucky, it's a bit too tight for him to be comfortable.

This fanny pack is perfect for shorter ride, under 3 hour or so, 1.5 L of water. it looks cool too. 
for longer / all day ride, I would use my bigger backpack.

edited: 
sorry my bad, the hip strap is actually long enough for anyone with bigger waist. I was stupid...
the strap end is inside the pocket, I thought it meant to be inside the pocket all the time, but actually I could pull it out of the pocket ( a bit hard, but doable), and the strap is plenty long.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I like mine.


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

I liked my Source Fuse backpack a lot , but the zippers (2) broke in about a yr. Good luck


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Trying to decide between this and the new Bontrager Rapid pack. I don't need much water carrying but I need enough space to carry tools, etc without being burdened.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The Bontrager looks well sorted.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> The Bontrager looks well sorted.


it does indeed. I think it's the front runner now, last season I repuposed my old Camelbak Montara which is ok for hydro but not much space - can't fit a tube or phone...micro pump, multi tool and tubeless plug kit does fit tho. The fit on the body is ok but not perfect:

https://www.rei.com/product/782153/camelbak-montara-hydration-waistpack-45-fl-oz

First world decisions: use the bontrager for quick rides, Montara for 45oz days, then various Osprey packs for longer rides. Or ditch the Montara all together and use the Hipster for all that...What a gear horder!


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone compare Hipster to Camelbak Palos to Evoc Hip Race? I'm looking for a bum bag with a 1.5L bladder.

As far as I can tell:
Advantages of Evoc:
- Better ventilated back
- Theres an extra bottle holster which would be nice

Advantages of Palos:
- Has ability to attach something like a jacket
- Claims to be 4L vs 3L of Evoc but to me after having a super quick look at the Evoc seem super close


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I got the Source Hipster for Christmas and I have not worn one of my other 4 packs since, ( Osprey Raptor, Platypus, Dakine, and USWE), and probably won't. Probably in my top 5 of biking gear that I've ever purchased. The suspenders are very well thought out, and the waist belt buckles on the left side half way between your belly button and your left hip. I've worn it on 2-3 hour rides and actually forget I even have a pack on until I need a drink of water. It looks better than pictures show. I've got the black with green suspenders.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Thanks for your review kevinboyer. My husband ordered a Source Hipster. It should be arriving soon


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW: It's more difficult to draw water from that low. I notice it when my regular Camelbak gets low. It may not be a show-stopper, but it is something to consider, particularly if it's hot and your using a lot of water.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> FWIW: It's more difficult to draw water from that low. I notice it when my regular Camelbak gets low. It may not be a show-stopper, but it is something to consider, particularly if it's hot and your using a lot of water.


I've used mine exclusively since Christmas, and have had no problem whatsoever with flow. I don't notice any difference from my Hipster than from my other packs when water level gets low.


----------



## JBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

I really like the open back for improved cooling on long hot rides. I just got a Palos and still getting use to it. I need to fix the straps that loosen and get use to the magnetic mount for the bite tube.


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

JBarn said:


> I really like the open back for improved cooling on long hot rides. I just got a Palos and still getting use to it. I need to fix the straps that loosen and get use to the magnetic mount for the bite tube.


1.5" Tri-Glides fixed my Palos strap problem.

https://www.rei.com/product/867926/gear-aid-tri-glide-buckle-set-package-of-2


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Carl Mega said:


> it does indeed. I think it's the front runner now, last season I repuposed my old Camelbak Montara which is ok for hydro but not much space - can't fit a tube or phone...micro pump, multi tool and tubeless plug kit does fit tho. The fit on the body is ok but not perfect:
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/782153/camelbak-montara-hydration-waistpack-45-fl-oz
> 
> First world decisions: use the bontrager for quick rides, Montara for 45oz days, then various Osprey packs for longer rides. Or ditch the Montara all together and use the Hipster for all that...What a gear horder!


I really don't like how the Bontrager positions that bottle perfectly in line with your spine. Looks dangerous in the event of a fall...


----------



## JBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks rpearce1475, I'm off to REI today. I was going to look to rob something off of one of my other packs.... lol


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

Had a very good side/side comparison of the EVOC and Camelbak. Stuffed some things in there including a waterproof jacket plus some full bottles. While both had their gripes, in the end I went with the EVOC.

EVOC:
- ventilated and stiffer back seems to stay in place better as well as provide more of a barrier between back and contents
- deeper main pocket
- holster for extra water bottle
- empty bladder much lower profile, unfortunately the hose situation is a bit weird as it has to come up and out of the bladder pocket and then back down to the hose/bag port. An extra hole AND offset hose exit would be really nice
- straps seem to stay in place better
some ventilation through side gaps
- not as many extraneous pockets and BS like the Camelbak
- one main disadvantage is it doesn't have anything to attach something like an extra jacket to the outside, BUT there are two attachment points on either side so two pieces of thin elastic bungee should solve that issue

Camelbak:
- has outside velcro attachments/strap to put something like a jacket
- nozzle probably better
- I didn't like how much bulky plastic the bladder has, although I understand this is the Camelbak design for filling and drying
- hose comes long but can be trimmed
- soft back means if you have some bulky contents, you may feel it
- straps didn't seem to stay tight as well

Palos lists as 4L capacity while the Hip Race lists at 3L, however, other than the outside carrying capacity of the Palos, I couldn't tell any difference in carrying capacity between the two when stuffing full, with the advantage (to me) of the EVOC being the extra bottle holster.


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

With a little help from this thread (thanks!) I just pulled the trigger on an EVOC. Found it on Amazon for $59 with no tax.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^ that deal is solid - ppl should jump on it. I almost pulled the trigger. My preference is to the smaller packs so I still have the, unfortunately, sold-out Bontrager Rapid (1.3L) as the target with Evoc (3L) #2 and then Hipster. The bigger packs have more durable material, features and stout construction but I basically just need better pockets than my riding gear. Anyway - at least we'll get a nice variety of reviews as we're all trying something diff - I'll post my take here when I finally get one.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

dirtvert said:


> With a little help from this thread (thanks!) I just pulled the trigger on an EVOC. Found it on Amazon for $59 with no tax.


that's a solid deal! bought mine about a month ago for $70, I believe maybe from a different seller but this same seller had the pack for the same $70. I'd jump on it if I was looking for one. EVOC makes super high quality packs!



robnow said:


> - empty bladder much lower profile, unfortunately the hose situation is a bit weird as it has to come up and out of the bladder pocket and then back down to the hose/bag port. An extra hole AND offset hose exit would be really nice


same here! I actually did make a hole lower towards the exit so I wouldn't waste much of the hose length which is already a little too short for me... definitely something they could improve, used some gorilla tape to avoid damaging more with use and destroying the bladder sleeve.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Because I like you guys and gals... Source Hipster 20% off today only use PINKBIKE17 in "voucher". Freeship incl and all that. $72.

Edit: I should add that I bought one. Figured worse comes to worse, it'll be my Moto Dual Sport pack...but every freaking thing I have is orange now. Still might get a Rapid but I'm tired of waiting. No idea why this leap-froged the Evoc for me - just impulse.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a Source Hipster, but I am leaning toward the Bonty Rapid pack. Most of my rides can be done with a single water bottle. Unfortunately, my Banshee Phantom has the cage under the downtube, so it gets mucky, even with the Nalgene bottle with dome cover.

My problems with the Hipster were the lack of storage for large items, and when the bladder is full, it feels like I have a football strapped to my lumbar area.

I looked at the EVOC too, but my buddy bought one after he disliked the Hipster, and he doesn't seem thrilled with it. I think it looks awesome and probably would have pulled the trigger at $59.

I figure with the Rapid I can use the single bottle in the pack, then for longer rides, use another bottle in the cage. I will only have to handle a mucky bottle once during a long ride - to transfer the water to my clean bottle in the Rapid pack. Also, on dry trail days I can use the Rapid with my water bottle in the cage. Which is really how I would love to ride - no weight on my body!

Anyway, my 2cents.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^Ha. It'll be the year of spending $130 on hip packs and still not be satisified. We'll see once that Rapid become avail - it is compelling. Back to the Hipster -> were you able to fit a multi / tube / cell / micropump? If so, that storage will be good for me and added bonus to strap a rainjack to the outside is neat. My ol' camelback hip pack gets the full football feeling too but it feels much better at 3/4 full. I'll report back here once I get mine and a few rides under my belt.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> ^Ha. It'll be the year of spending $130 on hip packs and still not be satisified. We'll see once that Rapid become avail - it is compelling. Back to the Hipster -> were you able to fit a multi / tube / cell / micropump? If so, that storage will be good for me and added bonus to strap a rainjack to the outside is neat. My ol' camelback hip pack gets the full football feeling too but it feels much better at 3/4 full. I'll report back here once I get mine and a few rides under my belt.


You can fit all of those items in the Hipster. But the majority of storage is in the side pockets, which are mesh but not stretchy, so they are always that size. The 2 back pockets are for very thin items, I put a quick chain link in one and a couple of hex keys in the other. The center back pocket fits a tube and levers, but it's tight. Micro pump - I had to put in the same area as the hydration bladder. There is a dividing piece of material in there to keep items from rubbing on the bladder. When I used Co2 I put them in the side pockets.

Cell phone - depends on the size of the phone. If it's a large screen it will have to go in with the bladder as well. Side pockets are not quite big enough. I always keep my phone in my pocket anyway.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

69tr6r said:


> You can fit all of those items in the Hipster. But the majority of storage is in the side pockets, which are mesh but not stretchy, so they are always that size.


I can honestly say that this is a disappointment. Thanks for answering.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I really like the Hipster, but I don't keep any tools or hard/sharp objects in the side pouches in the event of a crash.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> I can honestly say that this is a disappointment. Thanks for answering.


Yeah, I share your disappointment. At least you haven't used yours yet.

The quest continues...


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I was looking really hard at the trail runner hydration packs, such as Osprey Duro Solo, or even the Rev Solo, which I think is an older model. So I may go that route if the Bontrager pack doesn't hit the stores soon.

Amazon has the Rev Solo for about $21 in grey.

https://www.amazon.com/Osprey-Packs...=q9AjN&refRID=4PQBX6JGZQVBEQYGARQF&th=1&psc=1

The Duro Solo looks nicer, but it's $40.

https://www.amazon.com/Osprey-Duro-...fR&pd_rd_wg=DfMzt&refRID=A9S7G9QGC08TFA9ANWMW


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Damn... Deals keep getting better... Use DIRTPACK17 for 30% off @ Source -> Hipster for $62.

Mine is still in post but I wish I got that deal ^


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the bontrager rapid pack, works really well for short rides, but if you use a taller water bottle it can stick up and poke you in your back, I usually just ride with a 20oz g2 bottle though and it holds that in place super secure and is short enough that you don't feel it on your back. I wouldn't want to fall backwards on it, but I mostly just use it for xc/trail riding, I still prefer a water bottle cage and rouge panda oracle downtube bag for tools and other things (I have the older version) https://www.roguepanda.com/shop/oracle-downtube-bag/ but if I am riding one of my bikes that doesn't have a water bottle cage I use the bontrager rapid pack. Something like a smaller vapur water bottle might work to mitigate the spine risk, but I havn't tried one in the rapid pack.

on a side note, has anyone found a good secure strap on style water bottle cage mount?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Ok... my hipster arrived. About 2 weeks to Colorado from Israel if you are planning..

Anyway - it's interesting. Roughly the same size as my Camelbak Montara. It holds all my gear which is a relief. That said, some of the storage options are probably a waste for me - side pockets, small velcro ones in the back, the stetchy center pocket - not using them. My phone, multitool, tire lever, mini pump, tube, tubeless patch kit all fit in the divided main compartment with the bladder full. Nifty thing is the bite valve and how you twist it to open/close it. I'll be ditching the bitevalve protector thingy. The external straps for holding gear is also nifty - curious to see if that get used.

Totally packed & full - it's a bit pregnant - I'll likely be using more often w/ bladder about 1/2 to 2/3 full. Before buying, an eye-catching feature was the optional shoulder straps. I doubt I'll be using them but will test. They seem to complicate without adding much support - but again - I'll test.

One of the things that sux about buying mailorder niche is you don't get see/hold first. So with that, if you want to see something - ask - happy to help. 

For me, I'd estimate that the target for this pack is someone accustomed to a well packed hydro-backpack and is opting for a lumbar equivalent/option. Which is cool and all but I've gone minimalist so some of those features will not be utilzed on my routine/daily rides but probably will be a good option for longer weekend and backcountry efforts. Sort of buying a 2/3 bedroom when you really want a tiny house.

I'll report back once and I actually test it out so take above with a grain of salt.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

@carl mega -- The straps tend to twist when you put the pack on, but they definitely make a difference in overall stability.

I really like the Hipster, but will probably move some/most of my tools, etc, to the bike (say, under the downtube).


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

I think I'm going to go the frame bag and hydration bladder route, ordered some stuff to sew a custom fit frame bag. The bikepacking crew seems to prefer that route. The fanny packs work better than a backpack but nothing compares to riding packless.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

This is a very compelling feature for me. Seems to work too! Getting rad:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Quick update. Put in some riding with the hipster. A few surprises.. At first, tried just the waist strap config... decent - had to adjust to get it right but when I did - it was pretty typical which is good. But then I tried with the harness - impressed. The straps need a little tailoring/adjusting because they're a tad constrictive/noticable on my lats. That said, the pack disappeared in rough terrain - least noticable, annoying pack config I've tried. Sweet!

Other notables:

I liked and used the side pockets...easily accessible. Put my phone/tunes in there and some gels in the other. They work.

The center pocket should be good for arm warmers - which is nice.

The hose works fine. I just replaced the magnet with the Osprey one which is stronger. I struggled to return it to the holder after drinking - which was annoying because if you let go the hose and it didn't snap in, it'll dangle and get caught up in the bike. The stronger magnet should reduce the margin of error. Also the orignal magnet attachment pulled off a few times.

Anyway - I'll post more as I play with it but so far it surprised me in a good way.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Anybody have any photos of the EVOC Hip Pack Race showing how the bladder hose is being used, routed, secured, etc...?


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Great to stumble upon this thread.... I used to use water bottles and saddle bag, but new bike only has one 3/4-sized water bottle.... Osprey Raptor 10 is an awesome pack but overkill for after work rides.... 

Which is better when bouncing through rocky singletrack with drops, jumps, logs? EVOC or Camelbak or Source (w/o straps)?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Specialized SWAT bibs, and you will barely notice another 750ml. I can carry my 1l bottle in the shorts and nearly forget about it.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I've been reading all the fanny pack reviews, and have a Palos. They seem to max out at 1.5l of water, a few tools, and maybe a windbreaker. My SWAT bibs carry 1.5l, phone, and vest comfortably. I don't carry tools or CO2 in my pockets, but have a small top tube bag, and straps for that, and my tube. My bikes, unfortunately only carry 500ml, or 0ml. If your bike can handle 750ml, then you can carry 2.25l, which is a lot of water. The only upside I see for the fanny pack is that they will be more durable in the long term. Positives are comfort, even when loaded up, no waist strap, and if you put ice in the bottles, a cooling effect. Going to sell my Palos. I had considered sewing a yoke on it, but fp's are obsolete in my book.


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

k2rider1964 said:


> Anybody have any photos of the EVOC Hip Pack Race showing how the bladder hose is being used, routed, secured, etc...?


Here ya go. Haven't had a ride yet so can't comment on he pack.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just purchased a Dakine Low Rider and it looks similar to the Evoc in size/shape. Filled up the bladder and it's super heavy. I don't see it being stable in the chunk at all. Looks like it's going back for a Hipster, thanks to this thread. Good thing for free returns at Art's.
Has anyone seen the Hipster cheaper then 80. Art's code VIP17 brings it to 80.74 before tax if you live in Ca.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Osprey Talon 6 for about 2 years now. Well thought out for storage, can carry tools, spare tube, tire pump, keys, iPhone 6sPlus, wallet. 2 water bottles. Downside is not enough water for long rides, need to take a bottle on downtube at least.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jukas said:


>


I put some tape and cut a hole in the bladder sleeve so I wouldn't have to run the hose over the sleeve, that gave me some more freedom with the hose, it was a bit too short to get it easily up to my mouth


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Chicane32 said:


> Just purchased a Dakine Low Rider and it looks similar to the Evoc in size/shape. Filled up the bladder and it's super heavy. I don't see it being stable in the chunk at all. Looks like it's going back for a Hipster, thanks to this thread. Good thing for free returns at Art's.
> Has anyone seen the Hipster cheaper then 80. Art's code VIP17 brings it to 80.74 before tax if you live in Ca.


I have a Hipster I'm looking to sell.

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2180742/


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I called my local Trek store, and they basically told me that the Bontrager Rapid Pack is sold out, sorry. 

Does anyone have one to sell, or have a local Trek dealer that has one is stock?

Thanks.


----------



## Jukas (Mar 30, 2016)

69tr6r said:


> I called my local Trek store, and they basically told me that the Bontrager Rapid Pack is sold out, sorry.
> 
> Does anyone have one to sell, or have a local Trek dealer that has one is stock?
> 
> Thanks.


I've had one on order from the local dealer since mid May. They told me they would get it in early June, but no call yet. All the other trek dealers I called in areas that I would possibly be willing to drive to were telling me late June early July. Seems like Trek vastly underproduced in their inital runs.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I received another call back from my dealer and they said now that it's coming back in stock late July.


----------



## trener1 (Aug 15, 2004)

I got the hipster but I can't seem to keep the straps tightened in place.
Can someone enlighten me?. what am I doing wrong?.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^which straps? I've noticed my waist cinch seems to loosen - I'm still working on that. I might do a rubber band or similar hack.

My Montara became my "office" pack so it still gets some use and allows me to compare. Just using the waist strap, I think the fit of the montara is better; doesn't "football" out like the Hipster. That said, Montara sucks for actually carrying things - so bottomline, they all seem to have shortcomings.


----------



## trener1 (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah the wide waist straps.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

BTW - this combo is excellent. Did a big ride with the chin bar attached to pack - felt great on the long climb and then attached the chin bar and rip'd the descent. Plenty of water and gear..plus stable on the DH. Next run I'll push the limits & see if some legit knee pads can fit on too.. Light ones like the G-Form are no prob.


Carl Mega said:


> View attachment 1136365


----------



## odin (Jun 10, 2010)

If someone have any discount codes for either Source Hipster or Evoc Hip, please post.
looking to buy one for an upcoming bike trip.

Cheers.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

You can call Art's Cyclery and they will give you a 15%off code. That's probably the best deal you will find for the Hipster. You can try VIP17.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Bump from the past. I now have a Trek Rapid and a Hipster. I prefer the Rapid for almost all my riding unless I need to carry lots of water and/or gear. Anyway between the two - I've all but retired backpack style hydration packs; can't remember the last time I reached for one.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I find myself in the market too and wondering if there are any new contenders to consider.
I am 6’1” a bit north of mainly beer build 200lbs if that matters 

Thank you.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

acer66 said:


> I find myself in the market too and wondering if there are any new contenders to consider.
> I am 6'1" a bit north of mainly beer build 200lbs if that matters
> 
> Thank you.


For what purpose? Big or everyday rides? Like many above, the Trek Rapid Pack is my go-to for anything under 20 miles. I should add that I always have a 2nd bottle in the cage on my bike. For bigger rides, I still would argue that the EVOC Hip Pack Pro is **BY FAR* the most comfortable hip pack I've tried (and I've tried many). The wider, "elastically" belt with velcro is fantastic but the one drawback of the pack is it doesn't carry loads of "stuff" like the Dakine Hot Laps 5L....but it's better in every other way. Hip Pack Pro + 1.5L Bladder


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I will check the trek out since I am looking for something for shorter rides.


----------



## JustRon (Nov 20, 2009)

I like the Evoc Hip Pack Pro, except my waist is about 32" and I have to crank it as tight as I can get it to fit. I read a review where someone said it might not fit big riders, but that seems crazy to me. Aside from my slight fit issue, it's a high-quality pack.


----------

